# هل يمكن عمل نتيجه.........!!!!!!!!!0مجرد اقتراح)



## dodo jojo (10 أغسطس 2009)

هااااى لكل عضو لكل مشرف لكل زائر لماى روك على راسهم

انا بفكر انحنا نعمل نتيجه للمنتددى طبعا كلكوا هتسالوا ازااااااااااى؟؟؟؟ 

مجرد انحنا نعمل خط صغير خالص تحت حياة يسوع التثليث
ونكتب عيد قديس مين النهارده 


يارب الاقتراح يعجبكم 






تحياتى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أغسطس 2009)

الصراحه يابنتى
مفهمتش حاجه


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 أغسطس 2009)

*هو قصده نعمل تاريخ اليوم وعيد قديس مين اليوم ده زي السنكسار والقطمارس وكده
بس اعتقد انها ممكن تكون صعبة​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (13 أغسطس 2009)

حلوة الفكرة اوى بس اعتقد ان الاستاذ روك مش هيوافق على الفكرة


----------



## dodo jojo (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااا كتيييييييييييير على ردودكوا وانشاء الله ماى روك يوافق


----------

